# Einstweilige Verfügung gegen einer Poster bei Antispam



## stieglitz (4 November 2005)

Im Forum Antispam gibt es umfangreiche Threads zum Thema Winow.
Zu diesem Thema wurde wurden von diversen Postern deftige Komentare gepostet. (nachvollziehbar)
Der Betreiber von Winow hat nun beim Langericht Hamburg eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen einen der Poster beantragt und auch erhalten. Der Streitwert wurde auf € 15.000 festgesetzt.
Hier die EV:
http://www.abodesk.de/images/akostolany.pdf
Es ist klar, dass die EV nicht dem zu erwarteten Urteil entsprechen muss.

*Die hier nur für alle, die laufend an der Praxis in diesem Forum herumkritisieren, dass Beiträge zensiert werden.*
Den Ärger, den der besagte Poster in Antispam bekommen hat, sollte sich niemand hier aussetzen.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> *Die hier nur für alle, die laufend an der Praxis in diesem Forum herumkritisieren, dass Beiträge zensiert werden.*
> Den Ärger, den der besagte Poster in Antispam bekommen hat, sollte sich niemand hier aussetzen.


Beiträge werden nicht zensiert , sondern editiert um genau solche Konsequenzen 
zu vermeiden, außerdem sind zuallererst  die Betreiber Hauptleidtragende.

cp


----------



## Revilok (4 November 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist der Zusammenhang mit der Editierung von Postings hier?



Seh ich genauso.
Ich will zwar nicht vom Thema abkommen, aber die Weg-Editierung des Wortes "Machenschaften" in einer meiner Postings war mir nicht ganz einleuchtend.


----------



## KatzenHai (4 November 2005)

Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will zwar nicht vom Thema abkommen, aber die Weg-Editierung des Wortes "Machenschaften" in einer meiner Postings war mir nicht ganz einleuchtend.


Ich vermute mal, es stellte zu einer bestehenden Firma diesen Bezug her. So lange solches nicht gerichtsfest (was hier keiner prüfen kann) bewiesen werden kann, ist eine solche "Tatsachenbehauptung" nicht ungefährlich - und zwar für's Forum.
Begriffe wie "Betrug", "Abzocke", "Machenschaft", "Vera...sche" etc. im Zusammenhang mit existierenden Unternehmen sind gefährlich - und die Gefahr steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.
Und der Nutzen ist Ziel des Forums - nicht Rache, Verunglimpfung, Schährede oder einfach nur Druckloswerden.
Ok?


----------



## GammaRay (4 November 2005)

Diese Leute arbeiten einfach mit Einschüchterung!

Geld wird mit Drohung eines Mahnbescheides eingefordert, Kritiker sollen mit einstweiligen Verfügungen Mundtot gemacht werden.

Wobei die zitierte EV einen ganz anderen Stellenwert hat, da hier massive und derbe Beleidigungen geäußert wurden, die wohl eher Grund für den Erllass waren als die eigentlichen Tatsachenbehauptungen.

Hier im Forum werden willkürlich und für mich ohne sachlichen Grund Postings durch Löschen ganzer Absätze so editiert, daß sie zT im Sinn völlig entstellt sind. Begründung wahlweise unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung oder Spekulation.

Meine Bitte an die Moderation: eine transparente Politik was warum gelöscht wird.

Ansonsten vielen Dank für die Bemühungen, aber ich kann auf mich alleine aufpassen. Ich bin in der gepflegten Position, daß ich mir einen Anwalt und ein Hauptsacheverfahren leisten kann.
Edit zu meinem Schutz also nicht notwendig. 

Derartige EVs dienen meiner Meinung nach nur, kritische Stimmen ruhigzustellen, bis das entsprechende Geschäftsmodell durch Aufklärung der entsprechenden Kreise keinen Gewinn abwirft. An einem Hauptsacheverfahren besteht doch in den meisten Fällen gar kein Interesse.

G.


----------



## webwatcher (4 November 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Bitte an die Moderation: eine transparente Politik was warum gelöscht wird.


Dem Posting von KH  ist nichts hinzufügen. 

Darüber hinaus  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#8

Warum eröffnest du nicht ein persönliches Blog, dann kannst du dort alles "loslassen" 
und dann hier verlinken. Warum die Betreiber für dich das Risiko übernehmen  sollen, ohne  Sorge vor 
juristischen Konsequenzen zu posten, entzieht sich mir 

ww


----------



## SEP (4 November 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Leute arbeiten einfach mit Einschüchterung!


*Und die Betreiber dieses Forums lassen sich tatsächlich einschüchtern!*

Jedenfalls, wenn das Posting nicht zum Zweck des Forums dienlich ist ...



			
				GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten vielen Dank für die Bemühungen, aber ich kann auf mich alleine aufpassen. Ich bin in der gepflegten Position, daß ich mir einen Anwalt und ein Hauptsacheverfahren leisten kann.
> Edit zu meinem Schutz also nicht notwendig.


Sei dir alles gegönnt. Nur: *Du* bekommst die eV nicht - die geht an den Forumsbetreiber hier.
Falls du natürlich unter Kostenübernahme deine Anwälte zur Verfügung stellen möchtest ...

Kurzum: So geht's nicht.

... und deshalb editieren wir Mods nach unserem freien (und ehrlich gesagt: vorsichtigen) Ermessen weiter.


----------



## dvill (4 November 2005)

Dieser Fall passt auch in den Zusammenhang.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2005)

Auch zum Thema passend:
juraforum


----------



## Avor (5 November 2005)

Hallo,

warum immer wieder solche Diskussionen? Zensieren, Editieren oder Löschen eines Beitrages 
oder wie immer man es nennen will, ist das Recht  eines jeden Forenbetreibers,
 denn er ist derjenige, der zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird, wenn zweifelhafte Beiträge
 in seinem Forum veröffentlicht werden. 

Bei der noch unklaren Rechtsprechung muß er besonders vorsichtig sein und dabei helfen
  ihm die Moderatoren.  Gerade ein Forum wie dieses,  das sich den Schutz der Verbraucher zum
 Ziele gesetzt hat, muß mit Angriffen rechnen, weil es genügend Leute gibt, denen das nicht paßt.
 Ihr Ziel ist es doch diese wichtigen Foren mundtot zu machen oder gar verschwinden zu lassen. 
 Das darf aber nicht sein! Deshalb sollten wir  versuchen uns  an die Hausordnung zu halten!

Gewiß, das ist oft schwierig, wenn einem der Gaul durchgeht. Es ist allzu  menschlich,
 wenn dann auch mal eine etwas derbere Sprache gesprochen -geschrieben 
wird. Auch ich habe mich schon oft genug dabei ertappt. Aber dann hoffte ich auf das 
Eingreifen der Moderatoren, die quasi als Hausmeister  aufpassen müssen , daß die Regeln
  eingehalten werden. Bestimmt eine undankbare Aufgabe für die sie dann oft auch noch  Prügel einstecken müssen.   

Besser wäre es, eine Formulierung zu suchen die  rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden ist.
 Zwischen den Zeilen vielleicht,  dort kann man einiges loswerden,  vielleicht sogar
 noch härter und deutlicher. Konstruktive Kritik wird nicht editiert! Aber der Ton macht die Musik
 und so ist es überall, wo Menschen zusammenkommen. Wo es  mir  nicht paßt, kann 
ich wegbleiben  und mir eine andere Umgebung suchen. 

Die Betreiber dieser Foren aber haben das Recht - und die Pflicht - ihr Haus in Ordnung
 zu halten. Sie repräsentieren ihre Seiten in der Öffentlichkeit, wo sie auf Probleme aufmerksam
 machen und - wie  die Erfolge der Vergangenheit zeigen  - auch Lösungen zur Beseitigung dieser Probleme 
gefunden werden können.  Das alleine ist das Ziel und  so soll es auch bleiben!


Gruß Avor


----------



## Gluko (5 November 2005)

Hi zusammen,

auch wenn nach der Registrierung hier im Forum kein "Gast" mehr unter dem Verfassernamen prangt, so sollte jeder der die Eingriffe der Admins oder Mods beanstandet doch bedenken, das er immer noch Gast dieses Forums ist.

Somit hat man sich an die Vorgaben der Gastgeber zu halten oder muss die Konsequenzen ziehen und sich selbst eine Öffentlichkeit schaffen, für die er dann aber auch selber einzustehen hat.

Ich bin froh, dass es Menschen gibt die es mir ermöglichen Mitglied eines solchen Forums zu sein und somit davon zu profitieren. Hut ab und Dank dafür.

Diejenigen, die hier am schlimmsten über "Löschungen" lamentieren können und dürfen sogar das hier im Forum. Baut selber soetwas auf und tragt dafür die Verantwortung das es weitergehen kann. Erst dann kann ich eure Vorwürfe ernst nehmen.

Gruß
Gluko


----------

